# 1983 Motor Replacement...



## Fisher1983 (Mar 5, 2014)

We have a 1983 Fisher Wood Stove Insert.  It has a squrrel cage blower on the right side.  The fan died last week.  We haven't had any luck in finding a replacement.  We inquired about getting it respund and was told it would be $75/hour and it would take about 5 hours.  Does anyone know where we could purchase a new or refurb motor?

Many Thanks


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 5, 2014)

The fans on my 70's insert were not working when I purchased it.  I bought a Dayton blower with an output size similar to the fan box, mounted it to one end, and never looked back.  See picture.  Motor is on the bottom left.  Depends on the setup.....do you have a picture of the stove and where the blower mounts?

You may also try a local dealer (take the blower off and see if they have something similar).  Most likely you will have to use a little ingenuity. 

Good luck


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 5, 2014)

I would take it off and go visit Grainger, they stock all sorts of fans. Worse case is you might have to build an adaptor.


----------



## begreen (Mar 5, 2014)

It looks like a generic fan that you could pick up at Graingers, McMaster-Carr for under $150. Just roughly match the cfm and motor flange size.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-blower-fans/=qyp4vw
http://www.grainger.com/category/oem-specialty-blowers/blowers/hvac-and-refrigeration/ecatalog/N-jpl?redirect=EXHAUST FAN


----------



## Fisher1983 (Mar 6, 2014)

begreen said:


> It looks like a generic fan that you could pick up at Graingers, McMaster-Carr for under $150. Just roughly match the cfm and motor flange size.
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-blower-fans/=qyp4vw
> http://www.grainger.com/category/oem-specialty-blowers/blowers/hvac-and-refrigeration/ecatalog/N-jpl?redirect=EXHAUST FAN


 
We checked at both places and they did not have the fan that we need.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## BigZ_87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Do you have any pictures of your current setup?  I recently installed a Fisher insert, and I had to just buy a fan and fabricate a way to concentrate the air into the right spot.


----------



## Fisher1983 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you for your response.  This is a pic I had on my computer at work -- it shows the squirrel box on the right hand side of the woodstove.


----------



## begreen (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't think it will be easy to find a direct replacement but if you remove the old fan there should be a hole on the side of the insert that the blower blows into. Go back to those two catalogs I mentioned earlier and try to match up a blower based on the outlet size. You may have to tap new holes for mounting and wire up a new cord, switch too.


----------



## Fisher1983 (Mar 11, 2014)

begreen.  You are correct.  We have not had any luck finding a motor replacement.  We did find a motor at a place in West Virginia, paid $40 for it.  Husband was going to retrofit but it didn't work out.  Thank goodness for warmer weather as this little fan has heated our entire house (split foyer) over the last 20 years!  Hopefully we will find a solution by Fall 2014!  Thanks for all who have replied.


----------



## Fisher1983 (Mar 11, 2014)

Still have not been able to get this fixed.  I'm attaching some pictures, along with some measurements.  the picture above shows where the squirrel cage was mounted -- on the right side of the woodstove and lower than the handle for the damper.  The cage measures 11 x 12.  The motor is 3.5 x 3.5 round.  I have attached some pics of the motor model number and tag from the motor.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigZ_87 (Mar 12, 2014)

I think you are going to be better off just replacing the entire fan, and just mount it back into the enclosure.  Something like the one in the following link would be no trouble to fit into that enclosure and wire it back up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAYTON-2C64...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338b8d8f18


----------



## Old Sailor (Mar 12, 2014)

Fisher1983 said:


> We have a 1983 Fisher Wood Stove Insert.  It has a squrrel cage blower on the right side.  The fan died last week.  We haven't had any luck in finding a replacement.  We inquired about getting it respund and was told it would be $75/hour and it would take about 5 hours.  Does anyone know where we could purchase a new or refurb motor?
> 
> Many Thanks


  Hello,
I had good luck getting a blower for a old Nashua stove.   take blower off your stove.  numbers 
should be there some where.    Grainger helped me.

*Grainger Industrial Supply*
www.*grainger*.com
2100 Haines St
Baltimore, MD
(410) 234-0184

*Grainger Industrial Supply*
www.*grainger*.com
4748 Forbes Blvd
Lanham, MD
(301) 459-7780

*Grainger Industrial Supply*
www.*grainger*.com
Google+ page
10981 Guilford Rd
Annapolis Junction, MD
(301) 543-4900


----------



## Old Sailor (Mar 12, 2014)

Old Sailor said:


> Hello,
> I had good luck getting a blower for a old Nashua stove.   take blower off your stove.  numbers
> should be there some where.    Grainger helped me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fisher1983 (Mar 12, 2014)

John - We have not found a motor.  We bought one from a place and tried to retrofit it but it didn't work ;-(


----------



## Fisher1983 (Mar 13, 2014)

BigZ_87 I think you are correct.  Looking into buying entire blower, not just motor.  Thanks


----------



## Fisher1983 (Sep 23, 2014)

Well it's almost October and we still have not found a replacement for this fan for our 1983 Fisher Woodstove?

Still have not been able to get this fixed. the squirrel cage was mounted on the right side of the woodstove and lower than the handle for the damper. The cage measures 11 x 12. The motor is 3.5 x 3.5 round. I have attached some pics of the motor model number and tag from the motor. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there is a substitute blower at either Graingers or McMasters. Don't get just the motor, get the whole blower and adapt if necessary. Or take the blower and motor to a local electric motor shop and let them figure it out for you. They might even be able to rebuild the motor.


----------



## Fisher1983 (Sep 23, 2014)

The cost to rebuild motor was $75/hour at approximately 5 hours.  We are not going with that option.  Will check out McMasters and Graingers. 

Thank you begreen.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2014)

That is a super high quote for a rebuild, but it depends on what went in the first place. If it is only the bearings then it should be an hour repair job. Try another shop or two.


----------

